# cheese and chives



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi everyone ,

Need your advice, I have bought the wrong Philli cheese , normally buy just cheese, was just about to fill Stanlees' Kong and realised i have bought cheese and chives , is this ok ??? Also knowing how often my beautiful poo is sick lol 

xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Chives are part of the onion family, which are not recommended for dogs. If you google it, you will see the info on it quite easily. However, not sure about the cheese as it's probably such a small amount of chives in there - mainly for flavour - so not sure really!


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok thanks Jane , I do remember hearing that somewhere. I guess i will have to have that tub and get him a different one tomorrow !!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I would get another tub, just cream cheese ... best to be safe than sorry Jo ... and Jane is right chives are the onion family   may have to be a different treat for tonight  peanut butter, tuna, a carrot etc


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes just googled it and certainly wont be giving it to him lol . He does not need any help on the sick front !!! Had just bought him a new knong and was going to freeze the cheese over night as I am working tomorrow morning and like him to keep happy  will have to hide lots of treats for him instead . Thanks girls. I am new to all this dog ownership and i think i am drinving my friends mad with questions. But one thing I must say is what on earth did I ever do without him before !!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont worry I talk dog/cockapoo far too much ... trick is come on here and chat to other doggie friends  hugs to Stanlee


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I had the same problem
Last week and suddenly remembered about the onion not being good for dogs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Philadelphia!!! How posh!  Lolly gets Tesco value cheese spread!


----------

